#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Bobcock in Sydney - 2013

## Bobcock

This is not going to be the most exciting thread, I just made a quick trip to Sydney for the Third QANTAS Wallabies v British & Irish Lions Test match and my camera spent most of it's time in the hotel safe.

I really only photographed the harbour, which lets be honest has been done a hundred million times before and as beautiful as it is, there's nothing new I can do without a gyroscope and a helicopter and I suspect that has also been done by someone.

I didn't take much gear, no tripod (which I regretted) but I did take my rather nice new fish eye lens that I'd only used briefly in the USA in April. It's an 8-15mm so it can be used as a fish eye or a FWA - Fucking Wide Angle.



The great feature was some wonderful Sydney Winter weather with near cloudless electric blue skies.

The pictures at the rugby were not taken with my Canon, but with a little Olympus Point and Push.

----------


## palexxxx

Well,  where are the snaps then???

----------


## Bobcock

Patience Dear Heart, some of us are working and can't tell their boss to hold on a sec whilst I make a post on TD....

I was staying near Museum Station....

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## terry57

You seem to be a filthy rich fella Bobby Boy flying here and there all around the flat.

That's a good thing though so good luck to you Fella.

Cheers.

PS.  Your photo threads are always top shelf in the quality department.

Good stuff.

----------


## Bobcock

One trip I always have to do is the ferry over to Cremorne, I adored this trip when I lived there, going out of my way to travel this way rather than bus the bridge.....

Short on time this trip I still made sure I did it.....

----------


## Cujo

I love the Sydney opera house, it must be one of the most iconic buildings in the world.

----------


## Bobcock

Yeah....might had just overdone it a bit in this thread but fuck it....

----------


## CNF55

Good start, great quality photos. The colour of the sky is amazing.

Looking forward to more.

----------


## palexxxx

Fantastic pics, as always Bob,  well worth the wait.

----------


## palexxxx

> I love the Sydney opera house, it must be one of the most iconic buildings in the world.



I once saw an interesting documentary on the construction.  Here is part one here

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

To date none of the pics are using the 8-15mm

----------


## t.s

i was about to ask about that.

----------


## Breny

The pics are awesome, a different perspective on the usual helicopter ones. The Opera house is one of the most iconic buildings of the world. excellent work. Green sent.

----------


## Bobcock

Anyone tell me how this was taken?

----------


## Bobcock

At last a change of scenery, met a mate for lunch near Hyde Park so whilst I was waiting I took some shots of the ANZAC Memorial.

----------


## peterpan

I used to wend my weary way to and from my weary job, passing by the yet to be finished opera house, in the early 70's, wondering how it would turn out.
 I remember taking my daugters on a habour cruise, going on the same trekon the ferry and past past the opera house to my place in randwick.

----------


## terry57

I was drinking in a bar under the Harbor bridge in the 80's when the Space shuttle blew up.  Watched it on the Telli.

That's my claim to fame with Sydney.

----------


## palexxxx

^  My claim to fame with Sydney is that I was there on 18th January, 1977 and my mate and I were going to go for a train ride to the Blue Mountains when this happened ....  Granville rail disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Anyone tell me how this was taken?


Reflection on a pane of glass.

----------


## Bobcock

Yes, the buildings are reflected in the windows of the ferry, look carefully and you can see the passengers inside disembarking....

Continuing with the ANZAC Memorial in Hyde Park....

----------


## panama hat

Mate, do yourself a favour and spend some time at my local, the Watson's bay pub,  simply the bast in Sydney

----------


## Bobcock

Can't, I was only in Sydney for the rugby the weekend before last, been back in Bangkok hard at work for a week........

----------


## Bobcock

These were taken from the Neutral Bay ferry on the Thursday evening I arrived on the way to the wonderful North Sydney Oval for the Classic Wallabies / Lions game.









hese look fantasically vibrant on my screen which is calibrated for my camera, on this screen they look dull and shitty.....

Next up is the second morning where I used the 8-15mm fisheye....

----------


## Bobcock

When used as a 15mm lens there is a fair bit of distortion but I have software that irons it out if necessary.....





On the steps in front.....

----------


## sabang

I have not even perused this thread yet- I will take my time, and savour the flavour.
But after all this time, and all of my travels, I still think Sydney is the best city in the world.

----------


## Bobcock

The fish eye, Lions fans at the Opera House

----------


## Bobcock

> I still think Sydney is the best city in the world.


Sydney, San Francisco, Bangkok....

in that order for me (of where I have been)

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Never been to Oz but would like to visit Sydney if I get the chance.

Can,t say I am a fan of the Opera house but its certainly a unique building.I find the Harbour bridge of more interest,must be some great views from up there.

----------


## Dillinger

great pics

----------


## Bobcock

The reason why we were all there......

Sad that Australia weren't available to play us, even the match day program doesn't mention Australia..... are they so ashamed of that word?



The next 5 pics are not from a decent camera, just my small Olympus point and push, but it's a fun thing and has some fun features for when I cannot be out with the big box.....





It's a magnificent structure, but like most non purpose built rugby stadiums the fixed seating is too far from the pitch. The lower seats are all temporary. This was a record crowd for this stadium configuration.

----------


## Bobcock

Now I know this pic is shit, but I like it so I thought I'd share it. I was stitched in the camera so nothing I can do about it, but it does show the stadium well.....

It also highlights where the cocksuckers at the ARU made sure the Lions fans were seated. They also added $300 to each ticket sold to a Lions supporter through official channels. And that was before those 'official channels' added their $50 here $20 there. To buy a $75 dollar ticket legitimately a Lions fan had to pay $550. To the ARU, you are cvnts and I hope you lose every game this year. They even printed the Lions fans tickets without prices but when local people showed them their tickets with prices on them , lets just say there was not much love for the ARU.



Post match, Darling Harbour..... Scotland The Brave, who has to be a sourpuss like pseudolus because his fabvourites weren't picked? Based on the accents and people I talked to the travelling support was 60% Welsh and a very healthy Scottish contingent as well, they are noticable by their dresses and Drew here is wearing his army issue desert Storm dress.



Right to finish this 2 shots of Centrepoint Tower....





*THE END*

----------


## panama hat

(note to self - - - camera phone no longer suffices)


Excellent, thanks for the excellent photos

----------


## Samshaks

One of the most amazing and extraordinary places to travel aboard. For traveling sydney is one of my favorite locations.

----------

